# Open sore on butt?



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

So tonight I was wiping mimi's butt and noticed she has an open sore on the right side close to her butt hole. While I was wiping I must have touched it cuz she yelped in pain. She has never had her anal glands expressed before and I has not dragged her butt on the floor. Unfortunately I have to wait to call the vet tomorrow I'm assuming it has to do with her anal glands she is about 2 yrs old...up until now I have not seen any signs that she's in pain.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

Vet will put her on antibiotics. You can use warm compress several times a day. I had a poodle do that one time and I soaked a wash cloth in warm golden seal water and held it on the sore a few times a day along with his antibiotics. I try to keep all mine expressed as best I can, sometimes it slips up on me.


----------



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

How do u know when it's time to have the glands expressed..I have a feeling this sore has just arrived I'm constantly wiping her butt of any dingle berries lol...I know they say they will drag their butt but she hasn't anything else I should look our for. I feel awful this has happened.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

It sounds like she had an abcessed gland and it ruptured. The vet should be able to give you antibiotics to prevent infection. 

Mine don't always drag their butts when their glands are full... Your vet should be able to explain to you how to check for full glands.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i m sure that is it maybe the vet can show you how to exspress yourself but you have to do it in the right place and carefully


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

poor Mimi  --feel better soon!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

How is Mimi? I hope she is better. Did she go to the vet? Poor thing.


----------

